# We have received ITA - ESOL confusing!



## omidvx

We have just received ITA today.
I'm main applicant and I have had IELTS 6.5. But my wife doesn't have IELTS yet.
In my EOI I expressed that we will pay for ESOL(English training).
Is it mandatory to pay for the ESOL in this step?! Or we can pay this later?

I will be grateful if someone help me in this subject and tell me the detail.


----------



## topcat83

omidvx said:


> We have just received ITA today.
> I'm main applicant and I have had IELTS 6.5. But my wife doesn't have IELTS yet.
> In my EOI I expressed that we will pay for ESOL(English training).
> Is it mandatory to pay for the ESOL in this step?! Or we can pay this later?
> 
> I will be grateful if someone help me in this subject and tell me the detail.


Many congratulations on getting the ITA - that's the first hurdle over...

I'm sorry, I don't know about the IELTS payment.


----------



## klt

You should pay the ESOL fee only after AIP- Approval In Principle.


----------



## omidvx

topcat83 said:


> Many congratulations on getting the ITA - that's the first hurdle over...
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know about the IELTS payment.


Dear topcat83,
I think there is a misunderstanding, I'm asking about ESOL payment.

I mean "English for Speakers of Other Languages" (ESOL) which is a tuition for English skills and I'm not sure if there is any other relation between IELTS and ESOL.


----------



## topcat83

omidvx said:


> Dear topcat83,
> I think there is a misunderstanding, I'm asking about ESOL payment.
> 
> I mean "English for Speakers of Other Languages" (ESOL) which is a tuition for English skills and I'm not sure if there is any other relation between IELTS and ESOL.


No mis-understanding - I know what ESOL is as my husband used to be a tutor for it! 

You need to do a course - probably an ESOL course - in order to know enough English to pass the IELTS (International English Language Testing System) exam to an accepted level.

And I still don't know the answer to your original question!


----------



## omidvx

topcat83 said:


> No mis-understanding - I know what ESOL is as my husband used to be a tutor for it!
> 
> You need to do a course - probably an ESOL course - in order to know enough English to pass the IELTS (International English Language Testing System) exam to an accepted level.
> 
> And I still don't know the answer to your original question!





Thank u dear for ur kind attention ... 
Would you please ask him (if it is possible) about my question?! Maybe his students know this! 
Also I have sent email to visa office.


----------



## omidvx

klt said:


> You should pay the ESOL fee only after AIP- Approval In Principle.



Ho KLT, NI HAO 
Thank u for ur help.
*Would you please post a URL (web address) or any other evidence for this?*
I checked the NZ migration web site, but I couldn't find anything clear about it.

Thank you very much (xie xie)


----------



## topcat83

omidvx said:


> Thank u dear for ur kind attention ...
> Would you please ask him (if it is possible) about my question?! Maybe his students know this!
> Also I have sent email to visa office.


If he had known the answer - then I would have posted it. He no longer teaches it, so he doesn't have any students to ask.

I'm sorry - I don't know how to make this reply clearer - we don't know the answer to your query.

People on this forum will post answers if they know them - otherwise we can only do the same as you, and either search on the Web or ask Immigration New Zealand.


----------



## omidvx

Hi,
This is the *response *I have received from London Visa office:*
"At this stage in the process you will not need to pay for ESOL tuition; this issue will be examined further by your Immigration Officer once you have submitted your application. "*


----------



## topcat83

omidvx said:


> Hi,
> This is the *response *I have received from London Visa office:*
> "At this stage in the process you will not need to pay for ESOL tuition; this issue will be examined further by your Immigration Officer once you have submitted your application. "*


Thanks for posting your response. I'd investigate other (maybe cheaper) ESOL course options, so that when you speak to your Immigration Officer he knows you are taking learning English seriously. I've never had to do this myself, or spoken to anyone else in the same situation - but it may be that one of the other courses would be acceptable.


----------



## omidvx

I hope my wife would be able to achieve IELTS certificate with at least 5.0 overall band score in next few months. 
I think she just need *time *to achieve this!
She is clever enough.


----------

